# Syno questions.



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a 54g corner and 2 30g tanks. I am wanting to get some synodontis catfish but have a few questions. First is for my size tanks would petricola or multies be better, and how many for each tank? Second is do they seem to stir up too much sand which then gets sucked into your filters? Thanks.


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Unfortionatly they will out grow all your tanks. You could possibly go with 1 but these two syno's like to be in groups. Mine swim the entire 6 foot length in my tank and will swim half way up the sides as well so they seem to appreciate thier room. Just not sure with the tanks you have they would thrive.

But if you do decide to go with it, just get one because two will fight and one will surly end in a bad way.

Just my opinions though...Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

I find it hard to believe that I couldn't put any in the 54g. I could see maybe not the 30g though.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I also have a 55 and others on this board have recommended getting either of these species. I am new to cichlids but have done alot of reading. Petricola's rarely get over 3.5 inches and the multies get a bit larger. Your 30 gallon tanks are most likely too small, they are too small for the fish you already have. You have a lot of fish in your 54 gallon as well. I am sure other that are more experienced will chime in....


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am saying none in the 54 because of the footprint. It looks like you have a 54 Gallon corner tank, which is going to be pretty small footprint...But there again I am not 100% sure. I would put them in a regular 55 gallon any time though


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I bought a pair of S. Multipunks over a year ago from a fella who was breeding them in a 40 long. He said they were close to 4yrs old, and had raised them from juvies. That puts my fish around 5yrs old. When I brought them home they started out in a 55 with a few N. Cylindricus and J. Dickfeldi. They did well, but never acted like they were ready to spawn. So I moved them into a 90g with some loaches, and they claimed some territory and it looked like they were going to set up shop to spawn....but never did. IMO they'll be fine in your 54g... providing they have some space and hiding places.
I have gravel in their current tank, but they were in sand before, and they didn't stir up the sand anymore than the cichlids did. 
Here's a pic of of one that stayed still for a second...They are now about 5 inches from nose to tail...


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually the stocking in my signature isn't correct anymore. I need to change it. I haven't decided for sure if I am going with any synos, just was trying to figure out if it was even an option for me.


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Alleycat said:


> and they claimed some territory and it looked like they were going to set up shop to spawn....but never did. IMO they'll be fine in your 54g... providing they have some space and hiding places.


They won't set up a territory to spawn, they require a host cichlid for them to spawn and they will spawn anywhere with another set of cichlids that are spawning at that moment.

Here is a couple good articals on them
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... ctatus.php
http://www.scotcat.com/articles/article24.htm


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

redstallion02 said:


> They won't set up a territory to spawn, they require a host cichlid for them to spawn and they will spawn anywhere with another set of cichlids that are spawning at that moment.


Great articles and thanks for posting them. I do have two pairs of German Red Peacocks in the tank but haven't had success with the cats intruding on the peacocks when they're spawning. Perhaps all the loaches in the tank get in their way.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Syno. petricola would be my choice for this tank.


----------

